# Revolution and Heartgard Plus



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You really need to talk to the vet, not the receptionist. I would not think doubling the heartworm medication is a good idea.

Most worming medicines are taken by mouth, you said hers was injected? Maybe they just need to give her a different oral medication to really clear out the worms.

It is safe to take your puppy out for walks after they have had three rounds of vaccinations.

I don't like the fact that different vets in the same clinic are giving you opposite instructions. I would consider finding another clinic, or at least getting them both in the same room and asking them to get it together on what they are telling puppy owners. That's just wrong.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My vet just explained some this to me last week.

We had MacKenzie spayed at the end of November. As a precaution, my vet automatically tests them for worms. She did have roundworms, even though she is on Interceptor. She said she probably had them before I got her, and probably even tested negative at the rescue. No symptoms at all. I had my other dog tested and he was negative.

Just had MacKenzie in last week for loose stools caused from eating butter. She looked at her record and said we should worm her again, just because the dewormer kills the one phase of the worms and not the other, I believe it is the worms and not the larvae. She then said that the Interceptor prevents it once the dog is worm free.

She also said that the worms can live in your soil where she has defecated for up to 3 years.


----------



## LucysDad (Oct 30, 2009)

The injections where because she was so young. I guess the pills are not supposed to be used on puppies so an injection is necessary. They gave use pills this time around.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My dog Misty was on Revolution and got roundworms. The vet contacted the Revolution company and they gave me my money back for the Revolution I had purchased and for the fecal test and the medication.
Now Misty is on Heartguard plus and k9 advantax with no problems. I think I an going to switch her to Sentinal when I run out of the Heartguard plus, then I dont have to give her the K9advantix ...I dont like putting that stuff on her back.
You should talk to your vet about getting your money back for the revolution and the fecal and meds. Good luck!


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

Revolution is not labeled for prevention of Roundworms. My Pfizer rep has said that there is a certain amount of prevention, but not reliable enough to label the product as such, as with the cat product which is labeled for it. Heartgard does worm once monthly for rounds and hooks. Good product but no flea prevention. I have never ever heard of an injectable wormer, especially for a puppy. The only thing we have ever used injectable wise for a dog would be ivermectin for heartworms. It is also used for horses and cattle. I work in a 4 doctor practice and while all of the vets have different opinions, they are pretty much on the same page with things. We also let you chose what doctor you want to see. Your story makes me feel very uncomfortable. If it were me, I would go to another vet. 
Oh yes, very important, DO NOT use revolution and heartgard at the same time. If anything, ask the vet for some strongid or another pyrantel medication. Yes, it is possible for your dog to have had worms for a long time, maybe even since birth. Also in regards to sentinel use, I personally don't care for it because it does not prevent your dog from having fleas, it prevents the adult fleas from reproducing by sterilizing the adults. Hope this helps!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Why not just switch to interceptor?


----------



## LucysDad (Oct 30, 2009)

Bock said:


> Why not just switch to interceptor?


I heard that Interceptor only prevented round and whip but did not treat it if they are already infected. Although I read that online somewhere, not from a reliable source. Does it treat it as well?


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

LucysDad said:


> I heard that Interceptor only prevented round and whip but did not treat it if they are already infected. Although I read that online somewhere, not from a reliable source. Does it treat it as well?


Ahh, I overlooked the part that said she already had it. My apologies.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I've been using Revolution for about a decade or so and I've never had any problems. This is all news to me.


----------



## LucysDad (Oct 30, 2009)

rappwizard said:


> I've been using Revolution for about a decade or so and I've never had any problems. This is all news to me.


I've never had any problems with Revolution for what it promises to treat on the website. Except when I took Lucy to Atlanta and the place was so infested with fleas that we had then jumping on our socks laying in bed. We got rid of the fleas and left them in Atlanta. We haven't had any problems since we left and I actually would prefer NOT to stop the Revolution, but I would rather have all worm protection (that is available; I know tapeworm can't be prevented other than flea prevention) then just heart worm.


----------



## LucysDad (Oct 30, 2009)

Update:

I went to a new vet today and I am much happier with this one. He said they recommend Frontline Plus with Interceptor. He said the only roundworm it wouldn't kill is adult roundworm. But if it will kill any other stage. He also said to wait on giving her Interceptor for a couple weeks, but definitely not Revolution and another heart worm medication on a regular basis.

Hopefully that helps.


----------

